# überbesatz verhindern



## Speedy 1975 (20. Aug. 2013)

Jetzt wo ich meinen Teich vergrössert habe stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich einen überbesatz verhindern oder eindämmen kann.
Mein jetziger besatz besteht aus shubunkis und goldies insgesammt 18 fische davon 5 jungfische.
Ich möchte nicht das die sich so explosionsartig vermehren.
Wie macht ihr das oder kann man da was machen???
Wäre klasse wenn jemand tips und Tricks hat....


----------



## Auslogge 89 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

HeyHo, also wenn du nicht zusätzlich fütterst, reguliert sich der Bestand mit der Zeit alleine.
Falls du zufüttern möchtest, wärs ne schlecht,  EINEN Sonnenbarsch mit dazu zu setzen, der dir die Jungfischzahl reguliert. Welche Art du dafür nehmen solltest, können sicherlich noch unsere Experten sagen


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Moin,
wir haben 2 männliche "gemeine __ Sonnenbarsche" zwischen unserem __ Shubunkin- und Sarasa-Besatz, klappt allerbest
Wir haben so ca. 10 Shubunkin und 5 Sarasa im Teich + "Jonny & Butch"
Es kommen max. 1 - 2 Jungfische pro Jahr durch.
Die Froschpopulation wird auch gut kurz gehalten, hat's den Anschein.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Wichtig ist nur, einen __ Barsch alleine zu halten, oder wie mein Vorredner, aufs gleiche Geschlecht zu achten! Sonst hast du wieder ein Problem mit Überbesatz


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Hallo!
Bei mir regulieren das die Blauorfen äußerst zuverlässig. Und die zieren den Teich sogar noch, weil sie hellblau sind und sich sehr häufig an der Oberfläche aufhalten. Sie selbst vermehren sich gerne nur in Kiesstufen von Fließgewässern, im normalen Gartenteich so gut wie nie...
LG Ina


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Hi Speedy!
Wenn Du 5 sehen kannst, dann hast Du die anderen 5 noch nicht entdeckt!
Meine Goldies haben dieses Jahr circa 5-6 mal abgelaicht.Trotz der Blauorfen und der __ Sonnenbarsche, auch die Koi schlabbern gern den frischen Laich weg, kommen immer wieder welche durch.

LG Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Hi Speedy,

die Aquaponicer würden den Überbesatz in die Pfanne haun. 

Aber ich fand immer, das unsere Orfen ganze Arbeit geleistet haben. 
Denen kann man auch die Mückenlarven verfüttern. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Speedy 1975 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Die __ barsche finde ich nicht schlecht sehen ganz gut aus.
Was ist denn eine gute Anzahl an fischen für meinen Teich mit guten 8700liter?
Also ich meine ingesammt wieviel fische kann man da gut halten?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

435 Karpfen ca. nach Aquaponiker regeln. Nein Quatsch. 

Ich denk einfach nicht übertreiben. Irgendwie sieht man das, ob die Fische genug Freiraum haben.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

Kauf lieber mal einen nach dem anderen, anstatt gleich 20 Stück, da merkste dann schon, wenns zubiel wird. Lieber einen zu wenig, als zuviel, der Teich wirds dir danken


----------



## Speedy 1975 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: überbesatz verhindern*

@ samorai

Ne ne es sind nur fünf jungfische....ich habe ja den Teich von 2300liter auf 8700liter erweitert.
Da mussten alle fische ja raus....ich habe meine wilde 13 behalten und halt diese fünf jungfische aus dem letzten Jahr. Sie sind zwar noch dunkel aber haben schöne flossen und körperformen.
Den Rest habe ich verschenkt....
Aus dem letzen Jahr hatte ich über 40 und den grössten Teil mit einer reuse gefangen


----------



## der_odo (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Geschlechtsunterschiede beim Sonnenbarsch feststellen?
Gibt es ausschlagende Merkmale, sodass man sich zu 99% sicher sein kann nur ein Geschlecht erwischt zu haben?
Oder kann man die Unterschiede nur vermuten?


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. März 2014)

der männliche Sonnenbarsch hat einen schwarzen Kiemendeckel mit einem orangen Strich,
ist insgesamt sehr farbfrisch in seinem neongrünen/schwarzen Outfit.
Der weibliche Sonnenbarsch ist dumpfer von der Farbgebung und hat besagten "bunten Kiemendeckel" nicht.


----------



## der_odo (15. März 2014)

Hallo,

na das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an. Ich glaube ein __ Barsch dezimiert die NZ schon enorm, aber wenn man über die Jahre so gut wie keine weiteren Fische haben möchte, sollte man wohl eher 2 __ Barsche einsetzen.
(geplant ist ein Teich mit ca 6.000-8.000l.)
Da mein Teich narturnah sein soll, wäre es schön, wenn der ein oder andere Frosch und Molch durchkommt. Kann man das bei 2 Sonnenbarschen vergessen oder haben die eine gute Überlebenschange? Bei größeren Flachwasserzonen sollte dies doch kein Problem sein, oder?
Wie sieht es mit Kleinfischen wie __ Moderlieschen, Erlitzen etc... aus. Werden die über kurz oder lang austerben?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2014)

Hallo,

da solltest du dir keine sorgen machen. Es kommt immer etwas durch, das kann man gar nicht verhindern. Und da du noch einen Naturnahen Teich geplant hast sollte dies gut funktionieren. Einfach im Uferbereich einen kleinen Bereich einrichten (mit Steinen abgrenzen) für deine __ Frösche & Co. Der Nachwuchs verzieht sich eh in die seichten wärmeren Gebiete. Deine Elritzen sind übrigens auch Laichräuber und gehen an kleinst Lebewesen.

lG Fabian


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2014)

Froschlaich gehört zur Lieblingsspeise der __ Barsche,
kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.
Im letzten Jahr hatten wir sage und schreibe mal gerade 3 kleine Jungfrösche,
der Rest war verputzt worden. Unser Froschbesatz waren: 2 große Männchen,
3 große Weibchen.... wir hatten ordentlich Konzert im letzten Frühjahr.
Wie gesagt... übrig blieben 3 kleine Jungfrösche.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2014)

Hi Eva-Marie,

stimmt schon das Sonnenfische auch Laich- und Larven von Amphibien erbeuten, allerdings kann man bei 15 Goldfische im Teich die erbeuteten getrost vernachlässigen. Jeder einzelne deiner Goldfische vertilgt an Amphibienlarven (und auch vom eigenen Nachwuchs) ein Vielfaches von dem was die beiden Predatoren zusammen erwischen. Was echte Räuber so fressen wird bei den Fischen meißt hoffnunglos überschätzt


----------



## der_odo (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich hatte schon einmal den Gedanken, den Schwimmbereich der Fische von einer Flachwasser/- Pflanzzone abzugrenzen, sodass dort ein Wasseraustausch zur Tiefwasserzone gewährleistet ist, jedoch Amphibien einen relativ ungestörten Bereich haben. Der Bereich soll quasi so abgetrennt weren, dass Goldfische/ __ Barsche nicht hindurchpassen, kleine Fische wie __ Moderlieschen schon.
Gruß

Christian


----------



## muh.gp (18. März 2014)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe so etwas in meinem Teich. Anfangs flutschten die kleinen Koi noch durch, aber inzwischen ist die Sumpfzone fischfrei. Okay, abgesehen vom noch nicht eingefangenen __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs... Die Größe ist ca. 2,5 x 1,2 Meter, die Tiefe liegt bei 15 bis 20 cm. Bodengrund ist ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch.

 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Mani_09 (31. März 2014)

Hi!
Ich habe 4 Goldorfen in meinem Teich, welche letztes Jahr dafür verantwortlich waren, dass mein Goldfischnachwuchs genau Null war. Ich wusste, dass Orfen vom __ Barsch abstammen und kleine Fische fressen, aber dass diese so zuverlässig sind hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Kann ich also nur weiterempfehlen!!

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ein Bekannter kämpft mit massiven Überbesatz von Goldfischen weil er offenbar einen Zuchtbullen dabei hat (echt ein Riese!).
Kann ich ihm ruhigen Gewissens auch zu den 4 Goldorfen raten, oder würdet ihr da eher 2 __ Sonnenbarsche bevorzugen??


----------



## der_odo (31. März 2014)

Hallo Mani,

kommt immer darauf an. Bei Goldorfen sollen ja kaum irgendwelche Tiere in dem Teich Überlebenschangen haben. Wenn jemand aber doch den einen oder anderen Frosch/Molch haben möchte, wären Orfen nicht so geeignet. Außerdem sind sie Gruppenfische und sollten in Gruppen gehalten werden. Ich plane z.B. einen 6.000-8.000l Teich und mir wurde von Orfen abgeraten, da sie groß werden und pfeilschnell durchs Wasser jagen. Wenn dann nach 4-5m Teichlänge schluss ist, kann das böse enden.

Wie auch in der Aquaristik möchte ich nicht nur die Minimalanforderungen für die Haltungsbedingungen erfüllen. Deswegen werde ich mich wohl für __ Goldfisch und Sonnenbarsch entscheiden. 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2014)

> die Minimalanforderungen für die Haltungsbedingungen erfüllen. Deswegen werde ich mich wohl für __ Goldfisch und Sonnenbarsch entscheiden.


GENAU DES WEGEN HAB ICH MICH VON ALLEN GOLDIES GETRENNT ; Goldies halten sich nicht an unser Wunschdenken, und nein auch nicht das man in einer Pfütze genug davon halten kann , solche Fische gehören nicht in einen Teich, raus damit dann hasst du RUHE , egal wie gross der Teich ist du brauchst einen guten Räuber sonst hast du ein Problem , ich würde erst gar keine dieser Fische einsetzen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mani_09 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Christian,
da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht, bis auf __ Libellen habe ich vergangenen Sommer keine Tiere abwachsen sehen. Weder kleine Fische sind durch gekommen, noch habe ich __ Frösche gesehen. Aber die Frösche können doch vielleicht noch kommen, der Teich ist ja noch keine 2 Jahre alt..
Die Orfen habe ich mit den ersten Goldies übernommen als sie noch Jungtiere waren. Diese jagen wirklich pfeilschnell durch das Wasser, bisher genügt ihnen der "Auslauf" den ich ihnen bieten kann völlig. Was ich mache wenn sie zu groß werden überlege ich mir wenn es so weit ist.
Vielen Dank für deinen Denkanstoß, überlege jetzt ob ich meinem Bekannten nicht doch zu einem oder zwei Sonnenbarschen rate..


----------



## der_odo (31. März 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
hat du alternativ andere Fische eingesetzt?
Also nur __ Moderlieschen ist mir ein bisschen zu "langweilig". Und Elritzen sind wieder stark räuberisch...
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2014)

Hi Patrick,

nicht nur Goldfische vermehren sich ohne Räuber stark, das bekommen fast alle hin, vor allem wenn sie gefüttert werden
interessant sind ja immer so Spezialisten die wegen der möglichen kräftigen Vermehrung die Goldfische durch Koi ersetzen
Ein 30-35cm Goldfischweibchen legt im Jahr nur 30.000-40.000 Eier, eine größere Karpfendame jedoch leicht ihre 500.000

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2014)

> hat du alternativ andere Fische eingesetzt?



nein ich hab sie nicht ersetzt , hatte erst drei Goldies dann 16 im nächsten Jahr über 200 , die Koi hatte ich vorher schon ,seit nun 10 Jahre , ich hab, hatte, das Glück kein Nachwuchs im Teich zu haben (leider)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dangaras (10. Mai 2014)

somit brauch ich kein __ barsch
hab 4 goldies und 30 elritzen


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Mai 2014)

Christian,
wir haben seit 2009 Sarasa und __ Shubunkin, beides "Edel-__ Goldfisch-Varietäten", zusammen mit
2 "gemeinen Sonnenbarschen" im Teich, klappt allerbest.
Mit Chance kommen mal 2 - 3 Jungfische durch, das ist es aber auch.
Wir haben konstant zwischen 12 - 15 + 2 im Teich.
Neben den Fischen haben sich bei uns Teichfrösche angesiedelt, auch deren Population bleibt minimal.
Wir füttern 2x wöchentlich Mehlwürmer, damit habe ich sogar die __ Frösche fast handzahm gekriegt.
Überwintern ist auch kein Problem... lass' Dich also nicht bange machen!


----------



## Deuned (10. Mai 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Mani,
> 
> kommt immer darauf an. Bei Goldorfen sollen ja kaum irgendwelche Tiere in dem Teich Überlebenschangen haben. Wenn jemand aber doch den einen oder anderen Frosch/Molch haben möchte, wären Orfen nicht so geeignet. Außerdem sind sie Gruppenfische und sollten in Gruppen gehalten werden. Ich plane z.B. einen 6.000-8.000l Teich und mir wurde von Orfen abgeraten, da sie groß werden und pfeilschnell durchs Wasser jagen. Wenn dann nach 4-5m Teichlänge schluss ist, kann das böse enden.
> 
> ...



Also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.In meinem wahrlich nicht sehr großen Teich(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dscf1466-jpg.130515/) habe ich nach insgesamt fast 30 Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht,dass sich meine Goldorfen sehr gut mit den Molchen und Fröschen vertragen(scheinbar entgegen aller Theorie).
In jedem Jahr habe ich hunderte von Kaulquappen und im Sommer oft rund ein Dutzend __ Grünfrösche,die sich sich auf den Grauwackesteinen sonnen.Die Teichmolche sehe ich sehr selten,muss aber grundsätzlich sagen,dass ich recht viel Unterwasserpflanzen u.a. einen kleinen Hornkrautwald habe.
Die Goldorfen haben sich noch nicht/nie vermehrt,werden natürlich im Laufe der größer(ich füttere kaum)und jagen toll nach Mücken und anderem Fressbaren.
Ich möchte also meinen Teich nicht ohne Goldorfen haben;es ist herrlich sie zu beobachten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Mai 2014)

Freundin von uns hat auch Goldorfen neben ihren Goldfischen im Teich...
und __ Frösche. Die Goldfische vermehren sich nicht großartig und die Frösche
sind standort-treu... wie sie mit ihren Konzerten hinlänglich beweisen


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Goldies halten sich nicht an unser Wunschdenken, ... / ... solche Fische gehören nicht in einen Teich, ...


Wohin denn dann?


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

Sorry M vergessen


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2014)

> Sorry M vergessen


War das jetzt eine Antwort? Wenn ja, worauf?


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

Die Antwort ist doch " 42 " das weis doch jeder
42 (Antwort) – Wikipedia

Gruss Patrick


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Aber du wirst schon recht haben.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

kann gut sein


> die Wahl der „42“ wurde mit dem regelmäßigen Muster der binären Schreibweise erklärt (Zahlen ohne Index sind im Dezimalsystem notiert):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle Wikipedia


----------

